# VW T5 Leisuredrive/Bespoke conversion



## buxtonguy (Apr 29, 2012)

After using a VW T4 DIY conversion for a few years (all round England, Scotland, Wales and Spain) ... the upgrade, following early retirement/redundancy/consultancy business was ... this conversion of a VW T5 '08 by Leisuredrive ... with mods by myself and a PackaShack ad-on xx


----------



## ellisboy (Apr 29, 2012)

:welcome: nice looking van.


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 29, 2012)

Great van and dogs :dance:


----------



## veedubmatt (Apr 29, 2012)

nice van welcome to the site


----------



## Jimmy Hoffa (Apr 29, 2012)

Great looking bus love the dogs.


----------



## AuldTam (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice van...pity about the dogs...whats a Packashak?

Just kidding about the dogs...


----------



## buxtonguy (May 4, 2012)

*packashack...*

... is the tailgate tent on the back ... excellent for dogs and general 'overspil from the van .... takes 20 secs to put up!


----------



## roo59 (May 4, 2012)

*roo59*



buxtonguy said:


> After using a VW T4 DIY conversion for a few years (all round England, Scotland, Wales and Spain) ... the upgrade, following early retirement/redundancy/consultancy business was ... this conversion of a VW T5 '08 by Leisuredrive ... with mods by myself and a PackaShack ad-on xx
> 
> View attachment 5380View attachment 5381



a good van isn't complete unless you have a dog and your dogs look like my lakeland terrier


----------



## Toad (May 6, 2012)

Cracking  looking van you have there I love the tailgate add on as I'm planning on fitting my cooker and sink in a pull out unit at the back of my T4.

Alway good to see dogs out and about in campers both my two love a trip away in Leela the van.


----------



## ScoutingSquirrel (May 18, 2012)

*VW T5 Multivan*

We also have a VW T5 Multivan, set up in the conventional minibus style most of the time though we can take out the middle individual seats and travel with just the bench seat which drops into a bed platform, as I'm sure you all know! and the sleep kit which I have to say is really well designed.

Last year I treated myself to a pop-up cube, 3 metres a side, which I have as an independant freestanding kitchen. I can then either throw up a hike tent or sleep us in the bus depending on conditions. I like having the kitchen separate, what with two small boys and possibly a mad golden retriever darting about. In the summer months I often travel for a month with the boys/dog in the UK and my husband flying in for weekends. Last summer was the first time and the dog was left at home but I was really pleased with how we managed. 

We were using campsites and friend's driveways last year, but I hope to do more wild camping and have recently been looking into buying some woodland in the UK so that we would at least have somewhere to park up and let the boys/dog run riot, have a campfire and a basic shelter and just collapse without having to consider others ... Not got very far with that train of thought yet as I don't really want to go through the organsied woodland sales people with sets of keys to shared access gates and twee little name plaques on individual plots within a collection of plots.

Ah ... I'll just copy this over to the introductions section ... I think I've got this T5/Multivan thing and introduction muddled up!
Helen


----------

